# Man with a Lathe (Completed)



## Hemsby (20 May 2014)

Hi, 

I am looking to have a small shaft made to extend a shaft on my Mortice machine to reposition a handle. 

Needs to be made from steel, the only important dimensions are the 12mm diam bore and the 10mm diam shaft which need a .05 tolerance, concentricity is not important. I think the 12 mm hole would be ok reamed if this is easier. 

If anybody could help it would be appreciated, obviously I don't expect it to be made for nowt. 

I can email a better copy. 

Please PM if you can help. 

Thanks 

regards, 
Keith


----------



## seaco (20 May 2014)

Hi Keith

PM sent


----------



## Hemsby (21 May 2014)

seaco":3l6mq431 said:


> Hi Keith
> 
> PM sent


Hi Lee,

Thanks, have sent email.

Regards,
Keith


----------



## Hemsby (21 May 2014)

Job sorted \/ , thanks to seaco


----------

